# Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 149 kidded



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I love this doe and cant wait to see what she gives us- bred to Dills LD Roulette (My Luck of the Draw Son) and due 2/27


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 125*

She is coming along nicely isn't she..... :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 125*

She definately is! She is such a sweety, I cant wait to see what she gives us. 131 today- not too much longer!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 131*

She's round lol Good luck!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 131*

Day 142- we are on the home stretch- she really want's Willowbarks kids in the stall next to her, it's pretty cute
ray: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 142*

Hopefully she'll have her own babies very soon!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 142*



ProctorHillFarm said:


> she really want's Willowbarks kids in the stall next to her, it's pretty cute


That is so precious-she must be ready herself. Sending :kidred: :kidred: vibes your way.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 144*

Looking pretty much the same today at 145- I think she will wait till the end of the week.

Which is fine- because something went wonky with our camera and we can get it to stream online right now, so we have to have the IP guy come out and figure out what settings changed when joe unplugged the power to the modem and the camera yesterday when things started to get ugly.

She is looking very very round- possibly triplets in there, her belly is so tight its hard to feel around for the kids- would love some pink from her. And these are my first Roulette babies!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 146*

Tracey day 146


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 146*

147 today- nothing to report- she will be hanging onto these kiddos until the last minute I guess.....and here I thought the snow storm might put her into labor. wrong. I have off today and tomorrow, but who's betting she decides to go into labor on friday afternoon when I need to go into work, that seems to be the way its going this year!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 147*

Guess its a good thing she isn't going into labor today- power is out at the barn from the storm so the cam is down! Hopefully the power comes back before she or Luna decide its time! ray:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 147*

Really pretty doe,I like her alot  Looks like she has a nice udder to. Hoping for :kidred: :kidred: for you


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 147*

Hope she has an easy time and the power comes back & stays back on for you.. ray: Also that is so sweet her wanting the baby in the next stall. :lovey:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 147*

Thanks! Shes a pro- Im not expecting any problems from her *knock on wood* Im going to hazard a guess she's got triplets. She is a VERY dairy doe and doesnt carry an ounce of extra weight, so this big old belly is all preggo belly.
I like her udder a lot- it will look much better once it's filled though- and she is quite the milker, I believe her high test day two years ago was almost 5.5 lbs


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 148*

she's a very pretty doe!! :greengrin: anything happening?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 148*

Triplet doelings around 4:45 this am!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 148*

Congrats!!! Cant Wait for pics!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Link to pictures: http://www.proctorhill.com/roulettextracey.htm


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lots of black and white.  They look good :thumb:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

actually there is one black and and the other two are chocolates
Our first Roulette babies- yay!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats,that is great  Pretty kids,Sterling is to cute


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Twin Creeks Trace of Silver's Kidding Thread! Day 148*



ProctorHillFarm said:


> Triplet doelings around 4:45 this am!


wow how exciting :leap: :clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice, chocolates are even better.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks! I'm having a hard time deciding which one to keep though, lol! It's going to come down to one of the chocolates, just not quite sure which one yet, so I will give them a day or two until I pick.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 3!!*

Silver did a wonderful job...amazing that none have her pretty color.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I know the stinker- she didnt need any help either- she was acting off all night so was keeping an eye on her through the cam and I woke up at 3 am and watched her for awhile and she was doing nothing but laying down, so i thought she finally got comfortable and went to sleep, and then an hour and a half later I heard the peeps of newborn babies! Huh what!!! Look at the screen and there they were all three of them! Got down to the barn to help her dry them off- what a good momma.

And actually- the pictures are bad because of the light from the heat lamp- but platinum looks almost identical to her- same chocolate with frosting on the ears- SO cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable....congrats...... :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats, Addie!!! :stars: :leap: They are soo adorable...  I love their coloring!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, congrats on the three! :stars: So cute that they have their own looks, even the ones with the same color. Frosting on a goat is so so cute!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! They are so cute!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Very cute! Congrats


----------

